

‘The Amazon Effect’: Now Murdoch’s Gunning for the $10 E-Book - cwan
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/behold-the-amazon-effect-now-murdochs-gunning-for-the-10-e-book/

======
_delirium
It's unfortunate that this has been legal since 2007. Between 1911 and 2007, a
manufacturer could set whatever wholesale price they wanted, but was not
allowed to attempt to control what retail prices others could resell it for.

Now Macmillan-style agreements where the manufacturer can demand a contract
that lets the manufacturer set the retail price are legal, thanks to:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leegin_Creative_Leather_Product...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leegin_Creative_Leather_Products,_Inc._v._PSKS,_Inc).

The old rule seems more reasonable to me. If Macmillan or Murdoch or whoever
wants to raise the wholesale prices they charge Amazon, that's perfectly fine;
they should charge whatever they think their product is worth. But what price
Amazon then chooses to turn around and retail it for seems like none of their
business.

~~~
rudyfink
For those also having trouble with the link, the actual address contains a
period at the end.

I assume HN believes the period was punctuation and is removing it when it
converts to the link.

------
ComputerGuru
I feel so sorry for Amazon. They revolutionized online shopping and made
everything so cheap with _out_ crappy products or ripping off the original
producers.

:(

